# The much heralded SENTRI pass: Is it still tough as nails to procure?



## Tech Girl (Mar 23, 2012)

Zero Tolerance:

Is the SENTRI pass still tough as nails to procure for those who had a brush with the law? About 5 years ago you could not obtain a SENTRI pass if you had an arrest on your record. _It did not matter if you were not convicted of a crime_. One arrest on your record would automatically make you ineligible for a SENTRI pass. They called it a "zero tolerance" policy." _It did not matter if the arrest was for a misdemeanor or a felony._ A misdemeanor arrest, minus a conviction, would prevent you from obtaining a SENTRI pass, that's how tough the standards were back in the early to mid 2000's. I then heard that the government was thinking about loosening up the zero tolerance policy a little bit and easing the restrictions in order to allow more people to qualify. Does anyone know if they loosened it up or is it still at zero tolerance?


----------

